# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  kush me ndihmon qka mund te bej

## leite kaka

Publikimi i Faqes tënde është anuluar
It looks like recent activity on your Page doesn't follow the Facebook Pages Terms. If you think your Page was unpublished in error, you can appeal and we'll take another look.

----------


## Neteorm

Per arsyet e tua faqja ka kaluar unpublish ose e bllokur gjithsesi kontakto me suportin nese ske abuzuar me faqen, shpresoj te ta kthejne.

----------

